# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Музыка

## littleF

Какая у вас любимая музыка? Что слушаете? Жанр, группы, исполнители...

----------


## виктор

у Кормильцева хорошие тексты, например "и когда на востоке покажется солнце и разгонит лучами ночную тоску, он достанет берданку, насыплет картечи и приложит железо к больному виску"...(в тему сайта)
у Смыслов альбом хороший "Обратная сторона Земли", вообще раша дарк вейв люблю, там смысл довольно "веселый". 
PS: Сердце, тише! Не выдавай!
Мы уходим, они остаются.
Если вдруг попаду не в рай-
Значит надо будет вернуться (с) 
Веселый припевчег, да?

----------


## NOфеникс

Слушаю в основном рок...щас в последнее время потянуло на 60-70е....раньше и метал и электро слушал...в зависимости от настроения...но только не попсу с шансоном...это смерть для меня...))

----------


## littleF

NOфеникс, понимаю)... Для меня попса и шансон тоже почти смерть... Но я, конечно, считаю это музыкой, потому что мама шансон любит, но это не для меня...
В последнее время слушаю тоже из 60-70х. Битлы просто гениальны))

----------


## Дмитрий_9

слушаем такое...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS6wfWu0JvA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51V1VMkuyx0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KvAP...eature=related

----------


## fuсka rolla

Пользуйтесь поиском форума при создании тем. Подобных топиков штуки три есть уже.

----------

